# Profil wird nicht aktualisiert



## Hugo_Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

hallo blasc team

mein profil wird seit 14 tagen nicht mehr aktualisiert.
habe die neuste blasc version geladen.
hat sonst immer funktioniert!

mein cervus auf kult der verdammten ist schon lvl 57 wird aber noch als lvl 55 angezeigt!

grus hugo


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn dein Blasc Client nicht funktioniert, installiere ihn einfach noch einmal.
Ansonsten, wenn es dringend ist dein Char zu uppen mache es Manuell. Das geht von der Hauptseite aus und dort findest du auch eine Anleitung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (29. Januar 2007)

Schon mal " FAQ und Hinweise " durch gelesen ?


----------



## Hugo_Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

@ .:TaZz:.

danke für den tip habe alles gelöscht und neu installiert.
jetzt funktioniert es wieder!

@ Roran

ja die habe ich gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schreibt den tip mit dem löschen dort mal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss hugo


----------



## ChaTTeRer (31. Januar 2007)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, habe übrigens Blasc auch schon neu installiert ^^. Also bei mir gleicht er jedesmal ganz normal ab und überträgt die Daten laut Tooltip , aber auf der Homepage hier hat sich seit 10 Level nix getan. Noch ne Idee?


----------



## arrakis (31. Januar 2007)

HuHu,

so langsam nerft das wirklich etwas. Manueller Upload funktioniert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

Änliches Problem hier.
Automatisches Uploaden klappt super, am Ende steht jedoch immer:
 "DasProfil von XYZ wurde nicht übertragen, da es sich seit dem letzten Abgleich nicht verändert hat"

Schon zig mal neuinstalliert, alles nix geholfen >.<


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Änliches Problem hier.
> Automatisches Uploaden klappt super, am Ende steht jedoch immer:
> "DasProfil von XYZ wurde nicht übertragen, da es sich seit dem letzten Abgleich nicht verändert hat"
> 
> Schon zig mal neuinstalliert, alles nix geholfen >.<



Die meldung besagt das der Profiler keine aktuellen Daten mehr schreibt. Schau bitte unter AddOns nach ob der BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiviert ist.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, werds mir heut Abend mal anschaun.


----------



## Karenja (4. Februar 2007)

>.<  kann der manuelle upload bitte mal repariert werden?  ich komm immer wieder auf die hauptseite ohne dass irgendwas passiert ist...  
das is etwas lästig...  zumal unter anderm die gilde nicht mehr ganz hinhaut

gruß Karenja


----------



## Morandor (5. Februar 2007)

Also bei mir ist der BlascProfiler aktiviert, jedoch werden meine Chars seit dem Update auf TBC nicht mehr aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bevor mir ein Buffed-Admin /-Mitarbeiter rät, die FAQ zu lesen...das habe ich schon mehrfach getan, genauso wie Neuinstallation...hilft leider ALLES NICHTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Profil wird laut Tooltip jedesmal aktualisiert, aber es tut sich leider nie etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Morandor


----------



## Karenja (5. Februar 2007)

Aalso ich hab das ganze jetzt mal mit Firefox versucht und mir auch nochmal BLASC gezogen mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich immer noch nichts tut ausser, dass ich jetzt eine Fehlermeldung sehe: "*Warning: Cannot unset offset in a non-array variable in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_includes/pages/upload.inc.php on line 57*"
könnte das bitte mal korrigiert werden?  
Ich habe nämlich die Vermutung, dass der Fehler nicht am Browser liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach ja zur Info, ich nutze da Mac-User den Manuellen-Upload.


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Manuelle Download einwandfrei? Was macht ihr denn da falsch? Vielleicht ladet ihr die falsches Datei hoch?

Es gibt nähmlich BlascCrafter.lua und Blasccrafter.lua.bak oderso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (5. Februar 2007)

hi leute, wollte jetzt kein neues thema anfangen, da hier das gleiche behandelt wird...

also ich hab auch seit paar tagen probs mit dem blasc, ging eigentlich alles super, wurde auch nichts verändert oder so... leider hab ich keine debug damit ich die posten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kA warum die fehlt...

übrigens, ich lauf auf vista 64, kann ja sein das dies noch nicht 100% mit einander harmoniert, oder?


//edit: das kommt beim manuelen upload:

parse error in line 1 Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?

^^ klar hab ich den blasc installiert...


übrigens, mein erster post, also nicht schimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert der Manuelle Download einwandfrei? Was macht ihr denn da falsch? Vielleicht ladet ihr die falsches Datei hoch?
> 
> Es gibt nähmlich BlascCrafter.lua und Blasccrafter.lua.bak oderso
> 
> ...


*Anleitung:*
Wähle über das Formular unten deine *"BLASCProfiler.lua"* aus, diese findest du in deinem *World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner*. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhälst, das der Upload abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigröße länger dauern.

Sry TaZz,
aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLASCProfiler.lua ist beim manuellen Upload gefragt sonst keine Datei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karenja schrieb:


> Aalso ich hab das ganze jetzt mal mit Firefox versucht und mir auch nochmal BLASC gezogen mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich immer noch nichts tut ausser, dass ich jetzt eine Fehlermeldung sehe: "*Warning: Cannot unset offset in a non-array variable in /var/www/webscripts/blasc_includes/pages/upload.inc.php on line 57*"
> könnte das bitte mal korrigiert werden?
> Ich habe nämlich die Vermutung, dass der Fehler nicht am Browser liegt.
> 
> ...


Ich nutzte FireFox 2.x und hab keine Probleme damit und der Manuelle Upload geht bei mir auch ohne Probleme.



Giorgo schrieb:


> hi leute, wollte jetzt kein neues thema anfangen, da hier das gleiche behandelt wird...
> 
> also ich hab auch seit paar tagen probs mit dem blasc, ging eigentlich alles super, wurde auch nichts verändert oder so... leider hab ich keine debug damit ich die posten könnte
> 
> ...


Hast Du dir schon mal die FAQ durch gelesen ?
Das ist der Sticky ganz oben und den hat Racal geschrieben.


----------



## Karenja (5. Februar 2007)

hab mir jetzt mal den profiler von http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1390 hier gezogen, damit funktionierts...   danke an alle Entwickler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (5. Februar 2007)

@ Roran, ja ich hab den sticky durchgelesen, was genau meinst du aber?


----------



## Roran (6. Februar 2007)

Giorgo schrieb:


> @ Roran, ja ich hab den sticky durchgelesen, was genau meinst du aber?


das mit den firewall ports,
wie wir alle wissen ist MS WinDoof seine firefall für den ARSC...
entweder macht man sie ganz aus und besorgt sich ne gute,
oder man lebt mit ihr und sieht zu das die benötigten posrts offen sind für BLASC.


----------



## Giorgo (6. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> das mit den firewall ports,
> wie wir alle wissen ist MS WinDoof seine firefall für den ARSC...
> entweder macht man sie ganz aus und besorgt sich ne gute,
> oder man lebt mit ihr und sieht zu das die benötigten posrts offen sind für BLASC.




hi, ja ne ich hab das schon alles durchgelesen und auch port einstellungen gemacht usw...
das prob bei mir ist das es ja von heute auf morgen nicht mehr ging, ohne irgendwas verändert zu haben (ja das sagen die immer alle aber bei meinen fall stimmts echt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA, aber es geht echt nicht mehr... unten im blasc tooltip steht da das mein account gerade geuppt wird und dann schliess blasc ohne wenn und aber, auch keine debug.txt... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (6. Februar 2007)

Giorgo schrieb:


> hi, ja ne ich hab das schon alles durchgelesen und auch port einstellungen gemacht usw...
> das prob bei mir ist das es ja von heute auf morgen nicht mehr ging, ohne irgendwas verändert zu haben (ja das sagen die immer alle aber bei meinen fall stimmts echt)
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich bestätigen - Update der Chars geht mal wieder nicht!


----------



## ATomicMaster (6. Februar 2007)

Kann ich leider auch nur bestätigen...

Vorgestern ging es noch... seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr... hab weder was verändert... noch verstellt
oder sonstiges!

Blasc meldet immer "Profil erfolgreich übertragen!" ... Aber ändern tut sich einfach nix...

Ich glaube das wird irgendwie auf den Servern falsch gespeichert... Weil er sagt ja das es erfolgreich war...
Aber die homepage zeigt immer noch das alte an... komich... ^^


----------



## Hooby (6. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen!

Mein Charakter Profil wird auch nicht mehr erneuert. Es hat bis vor wenigen Tagen noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Dann merkte ich das z.b. mein Bonus auf kritische Treffer mit Zauber nicht mehr angezeigt wird! Da wurde alles anderer aber noch auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Mittlerweile werden aber auch die anderen Sachen nicht mehr erneuert! Es war also nicht einfach auf einmal sondern nach und nach wurde nicht mehr aktualisiert.

und ja, habe Blasc neu installiert und auch unter Addons häckchen an/aus/an/aus/an... gesetzt, sogar den Computer mehrmals neu gestartet.

Liebes Blasc-Team bitte schaut doch mal was nicht stimmt, da ich ja nicht der einzigste bin dem es so geht. Ich mag euer Programm sehr gerne und die Seite ist richtig gut. 
Maueller upload will ich nicht machen (ok, ein auspfeiff an mich) da der Blasc Profiler ja eigentlich funktionieren sollte. 

Grüße
Hooby


----------



## xxeCoxx (7. Februar 2007)

Bei mir geht auch nichts mehr seit 3 tagen ca.!
im tooltip steht immer schön, dass er aktualisiert hat aber auf der seite wird eben nichts aktualisiert ^^

hab die faq auch durch und kann den fehler nicht finden.
mit dem manuellen upload gehts aber es sollte ja wohl auch normal funktionieren, zumal es vorher ohne probs ging.


----------



## Dormelosch (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

manueller Upload über die Seite funktioniert. Automatischer weiterhin nicht!!!

Gruß


----------



## Giorgo (7. Februar 2007)

Dormelosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> manueller Upload über die Seite funktioniert. Automatischer weiterhin nicht!!!
> 
> Gruß




bei mir funzt der manuelle upload auch nicht, da ich irgendwie keine BLASCProfiler.lua generiert bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwar ist da eine aber da ist aktuell nur mein alter account, also wird nix neue hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanu123 (7. Februar 2007)

*Edit:* Beitrag nicht mehr nötig


----------



## McLoudBavarian (7. Februar 2007)

Also ich schreibe es jetzt nochmal hier rein.

Der Feuerbaum von der Klasse Magier wird nicht angezeigt,
stattdessen wird nur der Arkanbaum angezeigt.

Dieses Problem tritt bei jedem beliebigen Charakter auf.

Unabhängig von Browsertyp habe alle durchprobiert. (firefox 2.0, Internet Explorer 6. oder 7.0)


Der manuelle Upload hat funktioniert und es werden auch die neuen Daten angezeigt.


Blascdateien alle gelöscht und neu installiert. usw.


Ps: Lesen kann ich schon seit ca. über 30 Jahren.


----------



## daLord (7. Februar 2007)

@McLoud

Ich habe dein Problem in diesem Thread (Problem mit Darstellung der Magiertalente) noch mal klargestellt worauf dein thread auch wieder ent-closed(oder geöffnet) wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . War nur ein Missverständnis.

Das Problem ist jetzt bekannt und wird dann hoffentlich bald behoben sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

McLoudBavarian schrieb:


> Also ich schreibe es jetzt nochmal hier rein.
> 
> Der Feuerbaum von der Klasse Magier wird nicht angezeigt,
> stattdessen wird nur der Arkanbaum angezeigt.
> ...


Wenn Du direkt so eine INFO dabei geschrieben hättest,
wäre es zu so einem Missverständnis nicht gekommen.
Wenn Ihr ein Problem habt, gebt uns INFOS, und nicht nur einen Satz.
Konkrete und umfangreiche vernümftige Info ist wirklich hilfreich um Probleme lösen zu können.

Denn Ihr geht ja auch nicht zum DOC und sagt.
*He Doc, ich hab Schmerzen, was hab ich für ein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Sondern sagt ihm wo es Wehtut usw.

Und es ist gut das Du schon seit 30 Jahren lesen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann schon ein paar Jahre länger lesen als Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Ende diesen Monat ist es ein Jahr dann schon mehr, bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (7. Februar 2007)

Alles schön und gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch schon mal, aber wann funktioniert der normale Upload wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !?


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Dormelosch schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch schon mal, aber wann funktioniert der normale Upload wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also bei mir geht das ohne Probleme, der normale Upload.
Welche Version hast Du denn am laufen ?
Kannst Du mal deine Debug.txt Posten?
Aber achte darauf, das Dein Account Name unkenntlich machst mit XXXXX zb.


----------



## Arkeon (7. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das ohne Probleme, der normale Upload.
> Welche Version hast Du denn am laufen ?
> Kannst Du mal deine Debug.txt Posten?
> Aber achte darauf, das Dein Account Name unkenntlich machst mit XXXXX zb.




Ich konnte die Member meiner Gilde für BLASC-CharDB begeistern, aber leider funzt es nicht. Zwei haben sich gestern den aktuellen Client von hier heruntergeladen und installiert. Trotz der Meldung "Profil erfolgreich übertragen" sind sie immer noch nicht in der DB sichtbar. Auch mein Profil wurde laut Acc am 01.02.07 das letzte mal aktuallisiert, obwohl ich um heute um 14 Uhr einen manuellen Update gemacht habe.

Es ist sehr schade das das Problem bis jetzt nicht gefunden wurde, da ich diese Funktion sehr informativ finde.


----------



## Giorgo (7. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das ohne Probleme, der normale Upload.
> Welche Version hast Du denn am laufen ?
> Kannst Du mal deine Debug.txt Posten?
> Aber achte darauf, das Dein Account Name unkenntlich machst mit XXXXX zb.




wie kann es bei dir ohne probleme funktionieren und bei dem rest nicht?


----------



## daLord (7. Februar 2007)

Giorgo schrieb:


> wie kann es bei dir ohne probleme funktionieren und bei dem rest nicht?



das ist doch mal ne interessante frage^^ ist das nicht meistens so dass manche probleme haben und andere nicht?


----------



## Lilli1972 (7. Februar 2007)

Auch bei mir läuft weder der manuelle noch der automatische Upload. Ich habe BLASC Crafter heute auch bereits neu installiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Sowohl beim manuellen als auch beim automatischen Uoload wurde das Profil angeblich erfolgreich überträgen, aber es mein Char ist hier seit dem 3.2. nicht mehr aktualsiert worden und das obwohl ich seit dem täglich gespielt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe, daß ihr den Fehler bald findet, weil die meisten unserer Gilde hier ihren Char führen.


Ich nehm alles zurück, nachdem ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben hatte, war tatsächlich meine aktuellen Daten online


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ne interessante frage^^ ist das nicht meistens so dass manche probleme haben und andere nicht?


Gute Aussage daLord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich vielleicht meinen PC und für WOW alles richtig eingestellt hab?
Es gibt ja genügend Leute die können nicht mal auf einen FTP Link zugreifen ohne eine Fehler Meldung zu bekommen.
Das geht bei mir auch ohne Probleme.

Oft liegt es an Eurer Firewall / Router ( Bei mir hab ich alles so eingestellt, das WoW und BLASC sauber arbeiten können ).
Die Visitenkarte wird angeblich nicht richtig angezeigt, oft liegts daran, das Eurer Browser den Cash nicht leert und noch die alte Visitenkarte anzeigt obwohl eine neu da ist.
Und das diese Leute nicht mal wissen wie man den Cash leer macht oder machen kann.
Das ist auch nur eine Frage der richtigen Einstellung im Browser.
Oder man macht es von Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder oder oder.

Um nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen die ich von hier aus dem Forum kenne.
Und für solche Fälle haben wir Mods sogar Stickys gemacht, weil diese Fragen so oft gestellt wurden.
Das man nun selber nachlesen kann, wenn man will.

Ich sag Euch hier im Forum immer wieder, nutzt die Such Funktion und spielt mit den Suchbegriffen rum,
dann findet Ihr zu den normalen Fragen zu BLASCProfiler alle Antworten.
Denn BLASC gibt es nun schon fast 2 Jahre und ich bin fast solange im BLASC Forum aktiv.

Und die genanten Beispiele von mir, wurden immer wieder mal gefragt in der Zeit und immer wurde darauf von einem geantwortet.



Giorgo schrieb:


> wie kann es bei dir ohne probleme funktionieren und bei dem rest nicht?



So viel zu deiner Frage wie das kommen kann, das es bei mir Problemlos geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (8. Februar 2007)

ganz ehrlich Roran, ich bezweifle stark das bei dir blasc funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dir ist schon klar das du es hier nicht mit total deppen zu tun hast oder? auf einer gewissen weisse tust du das aber, in dem du behauptest das bei dir es geht und bei uns nicht...

ich sags mal so, wenn von ca 20 leute die 19 sagen das es vor ca 4 tagen aufgehört hat automatisch die daten zu uppen, dann hat das echt nichts mit den einstellungen zu tun, oder ändert sich das alle paar tage im blasc von alleine? ich red jetzt nicht nur von den leuten hier im forum, ich hab 5 freunde die alle auch blasc benutzen und alle haben das selber problem und das seit ca 5 tage...

ist mir egal was du dazu nun sagst, fakt ist das blasc bei mir und etlichen anderen NICHT funktioniert...

warum gerade du der glückliche bist und es bei dir geht kann ich mir nicht erklären, aber bitte sag nicht schon wieder das es an unseren einstellungen liegt, weil das einfach nur ne ausrede ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok ich gib zu das der manuelle upload bei mir nicht funzt da blasc keine lua generiert, da blasc bei mir beim upload ohne vorwarnung beendet wird, das ist nur bei mir so, liegt vermutlich an der kompatiblität von vista 64 zusammen... (hoffe dies wird noch gefixt)

aber der automatisch geht definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ich von 5 freunden bestätigen, alles fach männer im informatik bereich und keine 0/8/15 user...

^^ sorry falls ich zu direkt bin, aber bin nun mal erhlich *fg*


----------



## Helveticus (8. Februar 2007)

Auch ich habe bei meiner Gilde für Blasc geworben, und wir sind auf unserem Server Festung der Stürme die Meistnutzer.

Auch ich kann schon einige Jahre lesen, mit 42 ja auch keine Kunst.

Und jetzt bin ich ehrlich, ich bin zu faul alle Faqs zu lesen, wenn gewisse Mods einfach den schwarzen Peter an den Nutzer schieben. Ok, ich habe sie doch gelesen und warum?

BEI UNS LÄUFT DAS DING AUCH NICHT MEHR.

Auf die Art und Weise wie Nutzer als doof hingestellt werden, muss ich mich leider hier gewöhnen.

Gerade das Problem auf unserem Server (wegen dem Umlaut bei Festung der Stürme) ist nach Tagen gelöst worden, reklamiert hat einer, und das war ich.

Nochmals langsam zum mitschreiben:

Buffed hat ein Problem und dies wurde nicht durch uns User verursacht.

Also, wenn ihr User behalten wollt löst das Problem.


----------



## Tentates (8. Februar 2007)

same here. der manuelle upload über eure seite funktioniert => http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html
automatisch beim beenden geht nicht mehr seit 5-6 tagen nun...


----------



## Nalumis (8. Februar 2007)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem. Ich kann ebenfalls lesen und habe den BLASC auch schon neu installiert usw., seit einigen Tagen (am 4.2. muss es wohl passiert sein) erfolgt keine Aktualisierung mehr, auch bei meinen Mitgildies nicht. Wäre schön, wenn wenigstens mal ein Statement eines Admins dazu kommen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hab die Debug.txt nicht zur Hand, da ich in der Firma bin, tut aber auch nichts zur Sache, da das Problem scheinbar jeder hat.


----------



## Webi (8. Februar 2007)

Bei mir das selbe, automatischer Update funktioniert seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr.


----------



## Anjo (8. Februar 2007)

Bei mir das gleiche, bei meiner Frau ebenso.
Es wurde nichts an Firewalls etc. umgestellt und wir haben nicht einmal das gleiche Betriebssystem.
Aus diesem Thread hier entnehme ich:
- der upload mit dem Blasc Tool functioniert seit dem letzten Update des Blasc Clients nicht mehr (übrigens ist in der Downloadsektion noch eine alte Clientversionsnummer .230 ich habe aber .231).
- der manuelle upload per Webpage scheint zu funktionieren, teste ich heute abend:
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ler-upload.html

Der jClient funktionrt wohl auch habe ich gelesen?

Das würde bedeuten der aktuelle Client baut Mist, oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Da hier offensichtlich nur Leute schreiben bei denen der Client nicht geht und dieser Thread damit bald eine 2stellige Seitenzahl erreichen wird wäre es evtl. sinnvoller wenn jemand bei dem es nachweislich und nachvollziehbar funktioniert postet welche Clientversion er nutzt.

Ausserdem bitte unterscheiden:
Manueller Upload ist auf 2 Arten möglich:
1. per Client
2. per Webseite (Link oben)

Alles was nicht über den Client gesteuert wird soll wohl funktionieren.

@ Roran : 
Welche Clientversion nutzt Du? 
Hast Du mal was aus der Bank ins Invenar gemacht und nachgesehen ob die Änderung 15 Minuten später sichtbar ist?


----------



## Lamer2 (8. Februar 2007)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und auch neuling in sachen WoW. Habe gestern mal ein wenig auf der Seite gestöbert und mir ist der Blasc Client und Crafter in die Finger gekommen. 

Habe ihn natürlich zuhause gleich getestet (natürlich auch gestern Abend gezogen) und probiert und probiert und mit den Einstellungen chongliert bis zum abwinken. Leider finde ich bis jetzt noch nicht mein Profil online. Tja dann habe ich seit gestern abend hier im Forum nach einer Lösung gesucht bis zum abwinken. Jetzt ist mir gerade dieser Thread unter die Arme gelaufen und ich bin froh das ich ihn auch gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt will ich auch ein wenig mit schimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne ne war spaß

Hier kommt einiges zu Tage von wege Firewall, Router und Ports die man freischalten soll. Ist ja auch schön und gut aber es wäre auch nicht schlecht (auch in der FAQ nix zu finden) das ein bischen genauer zu schreiben.

Firewall ist ja klar das man das proggi die Erlaubnis geben soll das es raus darf. Ist ja auch Logisch.

Router und Ports. Auf der WoW seite ist zu finden das man wenn man verbindungsprobleme hat sich bestimmte Port Bereiche freischalten muss, ist bei vielen der Fall.

Welche Ports z.B. benutzt dann der Blasc Client ????

In den Logs ist zu sehen das er sich über einen Anonymen Account auf einen FTP server verbindet.

Warum muss man dann hier die Ports freischalten? Die sind bei jedem Router standartmäßig offen (wirklich bei jedem).

Auch wenn sich der Client mit einer externen SQL DB verbindet ist der Port um die 6000 rum und die sind auch frei. (Ist hier z.B nicht bei jedem Router der fall)

Ich kann hier zu euren Problemen nicht viel sagen ausser das es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert obwohl ich ihn gestern Abend erst gezogen habe. Und dann gleich eine Neuinstallation? Ne bestimmt nicht.

Zum Manuellen update kann ich nich nix sagen auser das es beim Client auch nicht funktioniert.
Er sagt immer Profil wurde abgeglichen aber finden tue ich mich hier nicht. (auch beim Manuellen Update)


Zum Manuellen update auf der HP kann ich nix sagen habe ich zuhause nicht getestet.

Unter Addons sind beide Aktiv (ingame).


----------------------------------------------------------
Andere frage hätte ich noch zum Crafter:

Man schreibt in der FAQ oder auf der download seite das man eine Taste damit belegen soll. Da ich aber ein neuling in sachen WoW bin bin ich da erhlich ein wenig überfragt wo man das tun kann. Hier bitte ich um eine lösung und es wäre nett, mich nicht gleich zusammen zu schnautzen oder blöd anmachen wie es mache schon gemacht haben in diesem Forum hier.



Gruß
Lamer


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Hier kommt einiges zu Tage von wege Firewall, Router und Ports die man freischalten soll. Ist ja auch schön und gut aber es wäre auch nicht schlecht (auch in der FAQ nix zu finden) das ein bischen genauer zu schreiben.
> 
> Firewall ist ja klar das man das proggi die Erlaubnis geben soll das es raus darf. Ist ja auch Logisch.
> 
> ...





Rascal schrieb:


> _*Fragen zum BLASC-Client*_
> 
> *Q 7: Der automatische Upload Funktioniert nicht, oder es kommt eine Fehlermeldung! Was tun?
> A:* Stellt sicher, das BLASC Zugriff aufs Internet hat, und nicht durch eine Firewall o.Ä. blockiert wird. Folgende Ports werden benötigt: *21*, *80* und *8080*.
> ...






Lamer2 schrieb:


> In den Logs ist zu sehen das er sich über einen Anonymen Account auf einen FTP server verbindet.
> 
> Warum muss man dann hier die Ports freischalten? Die sind bei jedem Router standartmäßig offen (wirklich bei jedem).


Weil eben nicht alle Herstelle diese Ports offen haben, zumindest die große Hersteller nicht.
Der Anonyme Account ist darum,
weil wir keine 10000 oder mehr Accounts auf den FTP Server brauchen,
da es so viel einfacher ist.
Man muß nur die Standard Ports eben auf machen( wenn die zu sind), da sonst BLASC keine Verbindung zum Server bekommt.



Lamer2 schrieb:


> Zum Manuellen update kann ich nich nix sagen auser das es beim Client auch nicht funktioniert.
> Er sagt immer Profil wurde abgeglichen aber finden tue ich mich hier nicht. (auch beim Manuellen Update)
> Zum Manuellen update auf der HP kann ich nix sagen habe ich zuhause nicht getestet.


Welchen Browser nutzt Du denn ?



Lamer2 schrieb:


> Unter Addons sind beide Aktiv (ingame).
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Andere frage hätte ich noch zum Crafter:
> 
> Man schreibt in der FAQ oder auf der download seite das man eine Taste damit belegen soll. Da ich aber ein neuling in sachen WoW bin bin ich da erhlich ein wenig überfragt wo man das tun kann. Hier bitte ich um eine lösung und es wäre nett, mich nicht gleich zusammen zu schnautzen oder blöd anmachen wie es mache schon gemacht haben in diesem Forum hier.


Ich selber nutzte den BLASCrafter über ein Macro,
in dem einfach nur eins drin steht.

/BLASCrafter

Das geht genauso gut und ist viel einfacher.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Anjo schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche, bei meiner Frau ebenso.
> Es wurde nichts an Firewalls etc. umgestellt und wir haben nicht einmal das gleiche Betriebssystem.
> Aus diesem Thread hier entnehme ich:
> - der upload mit dem Blasc Tool functioniert seit dem letzten Update des Blasc Clients nicht mehr (übrigens ist in der Downloadsektion noch eine alte Clientversionsnummer .230 ich habe aber .231).
> ...


Die Client Version die Du Downloaden kannst auf der HP ist nur zweitrangig von Interesse,
da ja nach der Insterlation das Update auf die neue Version gezogen wird.



Anjo schrieb:


> Der jClient funktionrt wohl auch habe ich gelesen?


Ja,
da der in JAVA geschrieben ist auch unter Linux oder Mac läuft.
Der ist aber von einem Linux/Mac User geschrieben worden,
und wir leisten da keinen Support für.
Aber Infos dazu findest du hier.
jBlascUploader - CharUpload für Linux, Mac & Windows...



Anjo schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten der aktuelle Client baut Mist, oder sehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> Da hier offensichtlich nur Leute schreiben bei denen der Client nicht geht und dieser Thread damit bald eine 2stellige Seitenzahl erreichen wird wäre es evtl. sinnvoller wenn jemand bei dem es nachweislich und nachvollziehbar funktioniert postet welche Clientversion er nutzt.


Weil es vorkommt,
das bei der neuen Version was geändert wurde,
das mit der alten Version nicht mehr geht.

Wie zb. nach dem Start von BC der fall war,
da Blizzard da einiges geändert hatte,
mußte das am BLASC Client auch geändert werden.




Anjo schrieb:


> @ Roran :
> Welche Clientversion nutzt Du?
> Hast Du mal was aus der Bank ins Invenar gemacht und nachgesehen ob die Änderung 15 Minuten später sichtbar ist?


Ja,
aber im Moment nutzte ich bei keinem meiner Chars die Bank/Inventar Funktion nicht.
Aber es kommt auch schon mal vor, das die Aktualisierung einiges länger dauert als 15 Minuten,
es kann schon mal 1 - 2 Stunden oder länger dauern,
je nach dem wie stark die DB belastet ist und massen von Daten verarbeiten muß.

Und ich nutzte im Moment die 
V.0.16.2 Build: 231


----------



## Efgrib (8. Februar 2007)

unsre gilde benutzt zur mitgliederverwaltung blasc - und seit ein paar tagen wird bei der gesamten!! gilde kein profil mehr aktualisiert, also kommt uns bitte net mit ports oder so nem blödsinn, da liegt wohl ein andres problem vor!, es kommt immer die meldung, das am profil xy keine änderungen waren und darum nix abgegelichen wird, was definitiv nicht stimmt, da waren ne menge änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also bitte mal ne lösung anbieten die nix mit ports zu tun hat, daran liegts nämlich net


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (8. Februar 2007)

Dann schreib ich mal meinen Kommentar auch noch ;-)


Kurz: ich hab das Problem auch, dass der Upload nicht mehr geht, seit ein paar Tagen. Letzte Aktualisierung gemäss Char-Profil am 04.02. obwohl ich gestern und vorgestern auch drin war, hab sogar nen neuen Char angefangen, welcher aber auch nicht hochgeladen wird. 

Wie hier schon beschreiben, zeigt BlascClient ein erfolgreiches Übertragen des Profils an incl. dem Dank "Dank deiner Mithilfe wurden x Items in der DB aktualisiert".

Manueller Upload hab ich  noch nicht probiert. Werd ich heute bei Gelegenheit nachholen.

Evtl. hats ja was damit zutun, dass ich vor kurzem (2-3 Tage) meinen Addons ein Update verpasst habe, also alle aktualisiert, wos ne neue Version gab.
Auch das werd ich mal Testen, indem ich alle anderen Addons deaktiviere (mann, wird das langweilig aussehen ;-))

Dann werd ich mal noch die lua auf Veränderungen checken, sollten ja welche drin stehen. Und die Debug Datei (wie hiess die doch gleich noch ?)

Werd mich dann Melden ;-)


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Giorgo schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich Roran, ich bezweifle stark das bei dir blasc funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich versuche erst mal alle bekannten Probleme aus zu schließen, das macht jeder der sich um Probleme oder Fehler kümmert.
So was nennt man Fehler Suche.



Giorgo schrieb:


> ich sags mal so, wenn von ca 20 leute die 19 sagen das es vor ca 4 tagen aufgehört hat automatisch die daten zu uppen, dann hat das echt nichts mit den einstellungen zu tun, oder ändert sich das alle paar tage im blasc von alleine? ich red jetzt nicht nur von den leuten hier im forum, ich hab 5 freunde die alle auch blasc benutzen und alle haben das selber problem und das seit ca 5 tage...


Wenn man davon ausgehen kann,
das alle alles richtig eingestellt haben, würde ich bei den Admins nach hacken und fragen was los ist.
Aber leider hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, das es sehr oft an dem PC der User gelegen hat und nicht an BLASC.
Das hat auch nix damit zu tun, das wir Mods den Schwarzen Peter wem unterschieben wollen.



Giorgo schrieb:


> ist mir egal was du dazu nun sagst, fakt ist das blasc bei mir und etlichen anderen NICHT funktioniert...


OK, Rascal dann mach Du hier weiter oder sonst einer.
Sonst würde ich dich nun nach ein paar sachen fragen, um raus zu finden wo der fehler liegen könnte.
Aber wenn Du nicht willst, bitte



Giorgo schrieb:


> warum gerade du der glückliche bist und es bei dir geht kann ich mir nicht erklären, aber bitte sag nicht schon wieder das es an unseren einstellungen liegt, weil das einfach nur ne ausrede ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL, *No Commend*



Giorgo schrieb:


> ok ich gib zu das der manuelle upload bei mir nicht funzt da blasc keine lua generiert, da blasc bei mir beim upload ohne vorwarnung beendet wird, das ist nur bei mir so, liegt vermutlich an der kompatiblität von vista 64 zusammen... (hoffe dies wird noch gefixt)
> 
> aber der automatisch geht definitiv nicht
> 
> ...



Fein das die Informatiker sind, freut mich für die.
Aber ich bin System und Netzwerk Administrator, habe schon am Dos 6.2 gesessen und sogar in BASIC Programiert, habe 250 Mann LAN Partys gemacht mit GIGABIT Netztwerk ( Glasfaser ),und ich schraube meine PC selber zusammen, noch mehr dazu?

Wenn BLASC keine LUA schreibt, die man hochladen muß,
dann liegt es an was, und das muß man eben raus finden.
Was aber nur geht,
wenn man alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft und nach fragt, und mit arbeitet von Deiner Seite aus.

Aber wenn einer schon so schreibt wie Du.


Giorgo schrieb:


> ist mir egal was du dazu nun sagst,...


dem kann man nicht helfen.

Und vergesse eins bitte nicht,
es gibt nicht nur User hier die Ahnung haben vom PC,
sondern auch welche die gerade 12 Jahre sind,
gerade vom Papa den PC geschenkt bekommen haben und nicht wissen wie man was am PC macht.
Das ist alles schon da gewesen.


----------



## Anjo (8. Februar 2007)

Ich versuche heute abend einmal folgendes aus:
- Manuelles update über die Webseite

Wenn das dann online ist (dauert ja ein bissl), versuche ich ob es dannach evtl. mit Blasc funktioniert (mit meinem Bank Beispiel).

Denn: Wenn es bei einigen geht, dann muss es einen Grund dafür geben, welchen man so vielleicht umgehen kann.

Übrigens: Flame ist kontraproduktiv und auch wenn der 20:14 Post leider auch nicht so produktiv war (weil sich evtl. einige angegriffen fühlen) muss ich das mit den 12 jährigen bestätigen.
Es gibt sogar Spieler die jünger als 12 sind, auch wenn es die offiziell nicht geben darf.
Wir sollten jedoch lieber gemeinsam an einer Lösung arbeiten, statt uns gegenseitig anzugiften.


----------



## Helveticus (8. Februar 2007)

Irgendwo liegt der Hund begraben.

Ich war der mit dem Umlautproblem beim Server Festung der Stürme.

Hat auch dann alles sauber funktioniert.

Habe nun wieder den Server nicht gefunden drin, und mal meinen Char von Un'Goro auch in die Signatur reingenommen.

In unseren Foren ist nun also die Signatur vom 5.02. 00:20 Uhr drin, die passt sich auch nicht mit Realm nicht gefunden an (cache geleert^^).

Hier aber wieder das alte Problem mit dem Realm nicht gefunden.

Manuelles update geht zwar, aber wird wohl ins Leere laufen.

Bitte mal in diese Richtung nachforschen, ob da etwas schief läuft.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Anjo schrieb:


> Ich versuche heute abend einmal folgendes aus:
> - Manuelles update über die Webseite
> 
> Wenn das dann online ist (dauert ja ein bissl), versuche ich ob es dannach evtl. mit Blasc funktioniert (mit meinem Bank Beispiel).
> ...


Danke für deinen Beistand.

Da fällt mir gerade ein netter Spruch zu ein.

Und ich habe gerade von einem Admin erfahren,
das es an einem System Fehler liegt, das die Chars nicht geupdatet werden.
Wörtlich von B3N.


> (12:05:35) 2(BL-B3N) just im moment arbeiten wir dran
> (12:05:37) 2(BL-B3N)
> 
> 
> ...



Und zu Eurem Verständnis,
wir gehen erst mal davon aus, das es an Euch liegt, was nix mit Schwarzem Peter zu hat.
Aber nach dem hier so viele Vorfälle gewesen sind, wo es das gleiche Problem gab,
hab ich mich mal mit einem Admin kurzgeschlossen und nach gefragt.

und gerade kam diese Meldung für uns Mods rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B3N schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> Es ging schneller als erwartet, wir haben das Problem gefunden und die Verarbeitung läuft wieder. Allerdings sind ca. 80.000+ Profile aufgelaufen während die Verarbeitung nicht lief. Wenn nun alles glatt läuft sind die Daten bis heute Nacht alle verarbeitet.
> 
> Es kann also aktuell ein wenig dauern, bis das Profil aktualisiert ist.




Also wird es wohl ab Morgen wieder normal laufen können,
und wir alle BLASC Nutzer müßen uns erst mal was in Geduld üben,
bis die DB die Daten verarbeitet hat.


----------



## Giorgo (8. Februar 2007)

öhm nur kurz um was klar zu stellen, ich wollt dich nicht angreifen ronan, ich hab nur gesagt was ich halt so gerade dachte, schau mal auf die uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helveticus (8. Februar 2007)

So, damit sollte alles klar sein.

Habe der Gilde ja auch versprochen, dass es in 1-2 Tagen wieder läuft.

Problem erkannt und die arbeiten daran.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Giorgo schrieb:


> öhm nur kurz um was klar zu stellen, ich wollt dich nicht angreifen ronan, ich hab nur gesagt was ich halt so gerade dachte, schau mal auf die uhrzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem.
So was kenne ich zu genüge hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen kommste nicht auf meine Ignorliste,
da mußte Dir schon was anderes einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (8. Februar 2007)

Tag nochmal,

Ich wollte dich auf keinen fall angreifen Ronan. Ich bin selber seit Jahren in diesem Geschäft und ich weis wie das ist. Habe selber zurzeit Probleme mit Usern die genau so reagieren wie manch andere hier im Forum aber egal.

Mal zur Port geschichte. Das sind standart Ports 8080 und 80 = HTML Ports. Braucht man überhaubt damit man ins Internet kommt. Port 21 ist der standart Port für FTP sowie Telnet. Den braucht man überhaubt das man einen FTP Downloaden kann.

Diese Ports sind von sämtlichen und ich meine allen Routern offen. Wenn man einen nicht wünscht muß man in schliessen. Ich habe hier in der Firma 4 Router von Cisco (Komplett neue) sogar die haben standartmäßig die Ports offen + noch ein paar andere die ich hier nicht erwähne.

Sogar hier habe ich diese Ports geclosed das keiner ins Inet kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wollte nur damit sagen das das nachfragen ob die Ports offen sind nur die leute verwirrt und sauer macht.
Wenn die geclosed sind dann können sie ja hier nichtmal was machen bzw. schreiben geschweige WoW spielen.

Wollte nur das ihr nicht auf die falsche richtung denkt das machen nämlich viele.

Dann werde ich mal abwarten ob es dann heute abend geht und ich mein Profil endlich mal sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


P.s. Danke für den Tipp das werde ich heute abend mal testen.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Port 21 ( FTP) braucht man nicht zum spielen.
Und der Port 23 ist Telnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht 21, das ist nur FTP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (8. Februar 2007)

Für WoW z.B. nicht aber egal hast recht.


Stimmt Port 23 Telnet. Wird aber häufig auch auf Port 21 gesetzt. genau wie ssh auf beiden möglich ist.

Lassen wir das, gehört nicht zum Thema.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Für WoW z.B. nicht aber egal hast recht.
> Stimmt Port 23 Telnet. Wird aber häufig auch auf Port 21 gesetzt. genau wie ssh auf beiden möglich ist.
> 
> Lassen wir das, gehört nicht zum Thema.


Genau,
ich sehen wir beide Verstehen uns im Grunde doch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das was wir hier Diskutieren haben Otto Normal Verbraucher eh kaum oder keine Ahnung von.
Wir könnten auch über das OSI Model reden ( Die schichten im TCP Protokol ).
Aber wie Du schon bemerkt hast, wäre das auch OFFTOPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch über das OSI Model reden ( Die schichten im TCP Protokol ).




Oh Gott *an seine Berufsschulzeit denkt*

Aber zurück zum Thema nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (8. Februar 2007)

öhm ja, ich will mal was melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hab vorhin ein upload per webseite gemacht und mein account war wieder updodate, nur hatte ich festgestellt das bei der tabelle, also wenn ich jetzt meinen name suche würde und mehrere giorgos gibts, die tabelle meine, dort wurde ich als 26 gelistet, aber im profil war ich schon richtig 27 mit allen neuen items...

nun hab ich ein wenig gespielt und siehe da, ich hab wieder den 26 lvl im profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon komisch *grrr*


und zum thema absturz, mein blasc stürzt immer ab beim übertragen... ne debug gibts leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





//edit:

da ich hab nun wieder per webseite geuppt und siehe da, ich bin wieder 27 im profil aber in der liste wieder 26 und in der signatur auch 26... ich wette wenn ich wieder spiele bin ich schwupps die wupps 26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helveticus (8. Februar 2007)

Und ich wette wenn wir das Team an den Problemen in Ruhe weiter arbeiten lassen, wird wieder alles bestens funktionieren.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Giorgo,

bestimmte Dinge werden bei uns gecached, was aber nicht heißt, dass diese nicht schon korrekt eingetragen sind. Als Beispiel deine Visitenkarte, aktualisiere mal die Webseite ohne deinen Cache (Strg+F5) und siehe da, du bist 27 auf der Visitenkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zum Thema manueller Upload und upload per Client.*

Wir haben heute Nacht ein Problem festgestellt, welches die Verarbeitung der Profile leider verhinderte, dieses haben wir heute Morgen gefunden und behoben. Leider sind in der Zeit einige Profile aufgelaufen (so ca. 80.000+), diese wollen nun natürlich abgearbeitet werden, was wiederum Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Ich denke die Verarbeitung dauert noch ca. bis in die Nacht hinein. Wenn dieser Berg an Profilen abgearbeitet ist, sollte es wieder wie gewohnt ca. 10-15 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen bis sich euer Profil aktualisiert wenn ihr per Client aktualisiert.

Der Grund warum deine Daten per manueller Upload sofort aktualisiert werden ist simpel. Die Daten laufen nicht über die reguläre Verarbeitung, sondern werden separat verarbeitet und somit direkt eingetragen.


----------



## Arkeon (8. Februar 2007)

@Roran

Sehr nett, das Du nach dem massiven Ansturm von Fehlermeldungen endlich den Weg zum Admin gefunden hast. Was mich dabei nur wundert ist, das die Admins nicht selber das Forum mal besuchen. Dann hätten Sie schon längst ein Statement dazu abgeben können und die Wogen wären nicht so hoch geschlagen. 
Wie ein Vorredner schon meinte, können nicht alles Noobs/DAU's sein. Wenn 80% der BLASC-User plötzlich kein update mehr bekommen, wird es bestimmt nicht an deren Einstellung liegen. Also beim nächsten mal auch einfach vorher die Antwort etwas genauer überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@B3N

Auch hier einfach nur die Bitte, das Forum öfter zu konsultieren um solche Probleme schneller zu lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Arkeon schrieb:


> @Roran
> 
> Sehr nett, das Du nach dem massiven Ansturm von Fehlermeldungen endlich den Weg zum Admin gefunden hast. Was mich dabei nur wundert ist, das die Admins nicht selber das Forum mal besuchen. Dann hätten Sie schon längst ein Statement dazu abgeben können und die Wogen wären nicht so hoch geschlagen.


Weil die was anderes zu tun hatten, und zwar an dem entdeckten Fehler zu arbeiten.
Aber ich hab einem Admin sowas in der art auch gesagt,
das wenn sie was feststellen, das sie und Info darüber geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das wir eher was wissen und nicht Blind durch Fragen müßen.



Arkeon schrieb:


> Wie ein Vorredner schon meinte, können nicht alles Noobs/DAU's sein.


Hab ich nie gesagt, aber Grundsätzlich müßen wir davon aus gehen, das auch einer hier sitzt, der vielleicht 12 Jahre ist und keine Ahnung hat vom PC.
Es Zocken nicht nur 20 - 30 Jährige am PC WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arkeon schrieb:


> Wenn 80% der BLASC-User plötzlich kein update mehr bekommen, wird es bestimmt nicht an deren Einstellung liegen. Also beim nächsten mal auch einfach vorher die Antwort etwas genauer überlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darum bin ich ja Stutzig geworden, und hab nach gehakt,
ich weiß nit was Du willst, es läuft ja bald wieder,
wenn die DB die auf gelaufenen Profile abgearbeitet hat.

Und soll ich Deine Aussage nun Persönlich sehen ?
Wenn ja, gibts direkt ne Meldung an die Admins.
Ich glaube nicht das Du mir zu sagen hast, wie ich was zu sage habe.
Und bevor Du einem was unter die Nase reibst, solltest Du erst mal vor Deiner Nase sauber machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast Du schon mal Dich schon mal um so was gekümmert ?
Wenn nicht, dann mach das mal,
dann wirste ganz schnell was merken.
Wenn man nur die eine Seite kennt, kann man nix über die andere Seite sagen.

Und damit ist das Thema gegessen.
Oder ich mach es zu.
Denn es ist nun OFFTOPIC!


----------



## Hooby (9. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe es dann doch auch mal mit dem manuellen Upload versucht, und siehe es funktioniert :-). 

Aber (Was wäre die Welt ohne "aber" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): Die Anzeige für den Bonus auf kritische Zaubertreffer wird immer noch nicht angezeigt und die ist bei ca. 80. 
Ich weiss nicht ob die Daten nicht mehr gesammelt werden oder ob sie nicht richtig verarbeitet werden. Ansonsten hat der manuelle Upload ja funktioniert, also ist es eventuell ein Verarbeitungsproblem.

bis dahin
Hooby


----------



## MeikL (10. Februar 2007)

mhh, also bei mir hat es die ganze zeit funktioniert ohne probleme .... es wurde zuerst auf buffed.de aktualisiert und wenn ich will das es in meiner signatur auch aktualisiert wird, muss einfach nur den cache vom webbrowser leeren und siehe da ... er zeigt die aktualisierten daten an :>

kann mich da nur hinter die admins stellen ... gibt genug unwissende leute ... die sogenannten "endverbraucher" die mit computer und all dem schnick schnack nichts am hut haben, sobald was nicht mehr funktioniert hilfe schreien und sich nicht damit auseinander setzen wollen :> 

nunja so wie ich das jetzt gesehen hab funzt es ja wieder bei allen :>


----------



## Onlymage (12. Februar 2007)

Also, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass der Blasc-Client soviel wert ist wie er kostet: Leider nix.
Erst ging er nicht, dann irgendwann ging er, seit Anfang Februar ging er dann wieder nicht.
An den Einstellungen hatte ich nichts verändert, daran kann's also nicht gelegen haben. Dassselbe Problem wie zig andere Leute hier, ab dem selben Datum...
Mehrmals neu installiert, keine Verbesserun: nur immer die allseitsbekannte Meldung, dass sich ja nix geändert hat und das Profil deshalb nicht aktualisiert hat...
Doof auch, dass es keine Deinstallationsroutine gibt.
Support ist auch recht dürftig, man sucht das Problem beim User. Lust darauf, in irgendwelchen Pfaden .lua Dateien zu suchen und zu posten, nur um dann irgendwann zu erfahren, dass das Problem DOCH bei buffed.de gelegen hat, hab ich auch nich. Selbst der Buffed.de Support sollte 1 und zusammenzählen können und merken, dass wenn ab einem bestimmten Datum zahlreiche User Probleme haben, es wohl kaum an allen Usern gelegen haben kann...

Also - Blasc löschen soweit es geht - und nach funktionierenden Alternativen suchen.

Spart Nerven und Zeit; nur ärgerlich, dass ich den Leuten, denen ich den Blasc-Client mal empfohlen hatte, nun besser raten muss, die Finger davon zu lassen.

Ciao

Onlymage


----------



## Dormelosch (13. Februar 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert es wieder! Ich habe nichts gemacht - nur gewartet...

Da steckt wohl irgendwo ein fießes kleines Problem im System oder die Admins müssen bei jedem den Fehler von Hand korrigieren.


----------



## PoooMukkel (13. Februar 2007)

Hmmm, jetzt funktioniert es scheinbar wieder... Hatte gehofft, hier ne Lösung zu finden. Auch bei mir aktualisiert sich das Profil zuletzt am 8.2.07 und ich hab das ganze Wochenende gespielt. Geändert hab ich nichts...

Klappt es nun wirklich bei jedem? Nutze Blasc schon seit über nem Jahr und es funktionierte immer. Wie gesagt, bis vor ein paar Tagen klappte auch alles. Plötzlich aktualisiert es nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gestern nen neuen Char auf nem neuen Server angelegt und dieser scheint auch noch nicht in der DB zu existieren. Schon merkwürdig...


----------



## Roran (13. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Also, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass der Blasc-Client soviel wert ist wie er kostet: Leider nix.
> Erst ging er nicht, dann irgendwann ging er, seit Anfang Februar ging er dann wieder nicht.
> An den Einstellungen hatte ich nichts verändert, daran kann's also nicht gelegen haben. Dassselbe Problem wie zig andere Leute hier, ab dem selben Datum...
> Mehrmals neu installiert, keine Verbesserun: nur immer die allseitsbekannte Meldung, dass sich ja nix geändert hat und das Profil deshalb nicht aktualisiert hat...
> ...


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Aber es scheint, das Du nicht lesen kannst,
sonst würdest Du nicht so argumentieren.
Denn dann würdest Du nicht solche falsch Aussagen machen ( 1 und 1 zusammen Zählen können ),
dann hättest Du gelesen,
das es auf gefallen ist und eine Meldung an die Admins raus gegangen ist, und von den Admins ein Feedback gekommen ist dazu, und das schon vor Tagen.
ROFL

Und eine Deinstallationsroutine wird es in Zukunft für BLASC geben.

Und wenn Du keine Lust hast die *.lua zu Posten, bitte, kann dich keiner dazu zwingen ( will auch keiner ),
nur dann können wir Dir nicht helfen.

Denn keiner von uns wohnt neben an bei Dir oder reist zu Dir nach Hause um sich das vor Ort an zu schauen.
Denn ohne das man in den *.lua rein schaut, kann man auch keinen Fehler finden.

Dein ganzer Post zeugt von " Null Ahnung von nix".
Sonst hättest Du nicht so ein Post geschrieben.
Blätter doch mal so 10 - 15 Seiten im BLASC Support zurück und lies da mal nach,
vielleicht wird Dir dann was auf fallen.
Aber ich glaube nicht.

Du gehst wohl auch zum Arzt und sagst.
" Herr Doktor, ich hab schmerzen! "
Und erwartest dann Heilung ohne eine Untersuchung des Problems!


----------



## Onlymage (13. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
> Aber es scheint, das Du nicht lesen kannst,
> sonst würdest Du nicht so argumentieren.
> Denn dann würdest Du nicht solche falsch Aussagen machen ( 1 und 1 zusammen Zählen können ),
> ...





Aua, aua....
10 - 15 Seiten durchlesen um die Lösung / Antwort zu einem Problem zu finden, das zig User haben. Suuuper Support! 
Anstatt einfach einen Post auf der Eingangsseite zu machen, der das aktuelle Problem erklärt.
Ich werd mich hüten und 10 bis 15 Seiten "Support" durchlesen.
Um beim Arztbeispiel zu bleiben: 50 Mann haben alle die gleichen Beschwerden, nachdem die Tabletten aus der Praxis eingenommen haben, alle die gleichen Symptome.
Aber der Doktor kommt nicht auf die Idee, mal die Tablettenbestände der Praxis zu kontrollieren.....

ok lassen wir das Thema Support - das passt hier nun wirklich nicht rein^^


----------



## Sajuuk (13. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Aua, aua....
> 10 - 15 Seiten durchlesen um die Lösung / Antwort zu einem Problem zu finden, das zig User haben. Suuuper Support!
> Anstatt einfach einen Post auf der Eingangsseite zu machen, der das aktuelle Problem erklärt.
> Ich werd mich hüten und 10 bis 15 Seiten "Support" durchlesen.
> ...



Bei dem Arztbeispiel kann man das leider auch nicht so pauschalisieren, wie Du das tust - jeder Körper reagiert mitunter anders auf äußerliche Einflüsse. 50 innerhalb einer Stunde? OK, sehr auffällig. 50 innerhalb von 2 Wochen? Kann schonma dauern, das schlusszufolgern.
Und dass dem Support-Team das mit den immer gleichen auftretenden Fehlermeldungen ab einer gewissen Quantität auch aufgefallen ist, wurde doch bereits zugegeben. Man kann nicht alles innerhalb von 5 Minuten schlussfolgern, die Kollegen bearbeiten nicht nur einen Bereich der Homepage (nehme ich an) und nicht jeder von Ihnen wird alle Fehler gleichzeitig bearbeiten und damit überhaupt sofort einen Zusammenhang erkennen können.

Solche "Kunden" wie Dich habe ich als Benutzerbetreuer auch immer gern. Da gibt es bei uns mal 1-2 Seiten zu lesen, wo der Kunde einfach nur ma stumpf drüberlesen muss und einzelne Schritte befolgen soll und alles würde laufen. Aber was is - der Kunde hat keinen Bock auf Lesen und man darf ihm am Telefon dann 2h alles vorbeten, wonachs dann funktioniert. Nur blöd, dass das bei einem Kundenstamm von ca. 500 Systemnutzern / Betreuer etwas länger dauern kann, wenn das jeder so machen würde. Meine Arbeitszeit ist auch begrenzt. Das Zahlenverhältnis beim Buffed-Portal zwischen Support / Anwender wird sich hier sicherlich etwas anders darstellen.

Du erwartest, dass Dir alles in den Hintern geblasen wird? Wunderbar, dann lösch den BLASC-Client einfach. Ein Support braucht nunmal auch produktive Zuarbeit vom Anwender, den Du a) nicht geben kannst und b) nicht geben willst. Ein bißchen Mitdenken ist m.E. nicht zu viel verlangt.

Sorry, nach Lesen der letzten 2 aktuellen Seite habe ich alle Schritte probiert - und tadaa, bei meinem Kumpel und mir klappts wieder. Man muss nicht gleich die persönlich anmachen, die nur versuchen strukturiert an ein Problem heranzugehen und versuchen zu helfen.


----------



## Onlymage (13. Februar 2007)

So hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und nochmals alles durchgelesen.
Keine Lösung dabei.
Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich noch nichts gemacht habe, schon vor einem Jahr war mal so ein Problem, da stellte sich ein Datenbankfehler als Ursache raus. Vorher wie auch jetzt hab ich alles ausprobiert, deinstalliert, Ordner gelöscht, neu installiert, Update, Ports gecheckt, manueller Upload. Alles nix geholfen. Und dann liest man, dass zig andere Leute dasselbe Problem haben und hartnäckig vom ach so allwissenden Admin als unfähig hingestellt werden.
Typischer Admin-Kommentar: Die User sind dumm und haben eh keine Ahnung.

Ich kenn aus der Praxis genug "Admins", die man lieber zum Ware auspacken schicken sollte.

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## PoooMukkel (14. Februar 2007)

Ich konnte mein Problem nun lösen. hab auf das Blasc-Symbol neben der Uhrzeit geklickt und dort auf "Profile hochladen" oder so ähnlich geklickt. Dann hat Blasc das gemacht und nun passiert das wieder automatisch... Keine Ahnung, ob das nun Zufall ist oder ob es wirklich etwas geholfen hat.

Egal, bei mir geht es jetzt wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoooMukkel (14. Februar 2007)

*Hat sich erledigt...*


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Aua, aua....
> 10 - 15 Seiten durchlesen um die Lösung / Antwort zu einem Problem zu finden, das zig User haben. Suuuper Support!
> Anstatt einfach einen Post auf der Eingangsseite zu machen, der das aktuelle Problem erklärt.
> Ich werd mich hüten und 10 bis 15 Seiten "Support" durchlesen.


Oh mann,
da fällt mir nur eins zu ein.

" Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! "
Ich Quote mich mal selber ^^



Roran schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
> Aber es scheint, das Du nicht lesen kannst,
> 
> *Blätter doch mal so 10 - 15 Seiten im BLASC Support zurück und lies da mal nach,
> ...


Da hab ich nix davon gesagt,
das Du 10 - 15 Seiten lesen sollst,
sondern 10 - 15 Seiten zurück gehen sollst und da dann was lesen sollst.
Damit du mal was merkst, aber ich gebs mit Dir auf!



Onlymage schrieb:


> Um beim Arztbeispiel zu bleiben: 50 Mann haben alle die gleichen Beschwerden, nachdem die Tabletten aus der Praxis eingenommen haben, alle die gleichen Symptome.
> Aber der Doktor kommt nicht auf die Idee, mal die Tablettenbestände der Praxis zu kontrollieren.....
> 
> ok lassen wir das Thema Support - das passt hier nun wirklich nicht rein^^


Dann zeig mir mal nen Arzt,
der 50 Leute in 1 Stunde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du scheinst ja echt nix begriffen zu haben.

Es geht hier auch nicht um 100 oder 10000 Mann die der Arzt versorgen muß.

Es geht darum,
wie man als Arzt bei Patient nach LÖSUNGEN sucht.
Oh man.



Onlymage schrieb:


> Typischer Admin-Kommentar: Die User sind dumm und haben eh keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ich kenn aus der Praxis genug "Admins", die man lieber zum Ware auspacken schicken sollte.
> 
> In diesem Sinne....


Und ich kenne genügend  " User " die sollte man zum Briefmarken an lecken schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Onlymage (14. Februar 2007)

ok - Ende der Flamerei
Ich entschuldige mich für die Form der Wortwahl; ist einfach kontraproduktiv.

Wärst Du denn so nett und würdest mir den entsprechenden Eintrag zitieren?

Dieser aktuelle Thread hat nur 4 Seiten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> ok - Ende der Flamerei
> Ich entschuldige mich für die Form der Wortwahl; ist einfach kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Wärst Du denn so nett und würdest mir den entsprechenden Eintrag zitieren?
> ...


Vergessen, kein ding.

Welchen Eintrag soll ich Dir Zitieren ?


----------



## Hooby (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo

musste vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Rechner alles neu installiere, ergo auch WoW und was dazu gehört!

Mein Profil wird immer noch nicht richtig abgegelichen, nach wie vor wird die Anzeige für kritische Zaubertreffer nicht angezeigt. Zudem fehlen in meinem Bankfach die Beast-Karten (8 und 4).

Mein Profil ist "Karthol"

Grüße 
Hooby


----------



## LucaB (15. Februar 2007)

Bei mir fehlen seit heute die neu gelernten BC-Rezepte für Lederverarbeitung.


----------



## Roran (15. Februar 2007)

LucaB schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlen seit heute die neu gelernten BC-Rezepte für Lederverarbeitung.


Grundsätzlich werden von BLASC die Rezepte nicht erfasst beim Lernen,
sondern wenn man auch seine Berufe benutzt also was herstellt.


----------



## Onlymage (16. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Vergessen, kein ding.
> 
> Welchen Eintrag soll ich Dir Zitieren ?




Am besten den mit der Problemlösung bzw. den von 10 - 15 Seiten vorher...
ich hab wirklich schon alles ausprobiert....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Womenfreak (16. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir die 1. zwei Seiten durchgelesen.
Da es bei mir heute morgen auch noch nicht funktioniert hat schreib ichs einfach mal hier hin.
Ich hab Blasc 2mal neu installiert die Einstellungen jeweils immer vor genommen usw....
Ich kann, bzw es funktioniert nicht, weder über den Blasc Manager noch über den Manuellen Upload meinen Char auf die Page stellen. 
Wie man ja in meiner Signatur sieht sollten mein Mage Lvl 66 und mein Priester Lvl 63 sein.
Öhm ja, "realm nicht gefunden" ist mein Lvl 14 Magier auf Un goro, der wurde komischerweise von gestern Abend auf heute morgen um die 2 Level aktualisiert..... 

----> Großes Fragezeichen <----

Gruß Freak

Horde ftw
Vor Allis hab ich nur Respekt weil sie es ja geschafft haben müssen sich irgendwie einzuloggensdf


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Am besten den mit der Problemlösung bzw. den von 10 - 15 Seiten vorher...
> ich hab wirklich schon alles ausprobiert....
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Postet mal Eure Debug.txt .sdf


----------



## Womenfreak (16. Februar 2007)

das sdf nicht mitsuchen als hinweis^^

* = Accountname

16.02.2007 10:03:10<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:03:11<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
16.02.2007 10:03:11<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
16.02.2007 10:03:12->> WoW Build Version: 6383
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> Programm gestartet
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> Timer:1000
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> Autoupdate: -1
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> Modus: 31
16.02.2007 10:03:13->> Gold: 0
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 10:03:13->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 10:03:13WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 10:03:13WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 10:04:36->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (16.02.2007 10:04:36)
16.02.2007 10:04:36->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
16.02.2007 10:04:38BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
16.02.2007 10:04:39BLASCrafter für Nathrezim geladen
16.02.2007 10:04:40BLASCrafter für Proudmoore geladen
16.02.2007 10:04:40BLASCrafter für Un_Goro geladen
16.02.2007 10:04:44->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
16.02.2007 10:04:44->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
16.02.2007 10:07:05->> WoW als beendet erkannt
16.02.2007 10:07:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 10:07:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 10:07:09->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 10:07:09->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 10:07:09->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 10:07:09->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 10:07:09->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 10:07:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 10:07:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 10:07:10<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:11<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:12<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:17<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:17->> Suche abgeschlossen
16.02.2007 10:07:17->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 8
16.02.2007 10:07:17->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:17->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:17->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:18<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:18<<- Laden von ({08029AE9-A9E8-4D65-916E-0E695D1471CB}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:18<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:18<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:18->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:19<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:19<<- Laden von ({0A630C32-95B7-48B2-8083-EECCC2260D12}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:19<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:19<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:19->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:20<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:20<<- Laden von ({D1244E6C-E262-40AE-A37B-5452B4417CB9}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:20<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:20<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:20->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:21->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- Laden von ({C0A45818-036E-4ED0-A435-86CCB4307396}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:22->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:22<<- Laden von ({265DFDB0-C13A-4B40-9B37-97C6CA1E0A6E}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:23<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:23<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:23->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:23<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:23<<- Laden von ({D3CF0E7C-7537-40E3-AF96-C1FE886A9CEF}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- Laden von ({2A8A5851-220F-4A72-B1EB-A8C295AE8ACA}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:24<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:24->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:25<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 10:07:25<<- Laden von ({45197608-D4A1-4B82-972F-284E1C8BF33B}.lua)
16.02.2007 10:07:25<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 10:07:25<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:25->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:07:26->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 10:07:26->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 10:07:26->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 10:07:27->> Lade KnownID
16.02.2007 10:07:28->> entpacke KnownID
16.02.2007 10:07:28->> KnownID geladen
16.02.2007 10:07:28WDBConfig Start
16.02.2007 10:07:28WDBConfig geladen
16.02.2007 10:07:29->> Start Wissensdatenbank
16.02.2007 10:07:29->> Parse itemcache
16.02.2007 10:07:29<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
16.02.2007 10:07:29->> Start Parsen 322673
16.02.2007 10:07:29<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 10:07:35<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 10:07:35->> Ende Parsen 329133
16.02.2007 10:07:35->> Parse questcache
16.02.2007 10:07:35<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
16.02.2007 10:07:35->> Start Parsen 329193
16.02.2007 10:07:35<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 10:07:36<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 10:07:36->> Ende Parsen 329734
16.02.2007 10:07:36->> Parse creaturecache
16.02.2007 10:07:36<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
16.02.2007 10:07:36->> Start Parsen 329814
16.02.2007 10:07:36<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 10:07:37<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 10:07:37->> Ende Parsen 330745
16.02.2007 10:07:37->> Parse gameobjectcache
16.02.2007 10:07:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
16.02.2007 10:07:37->> Start Parsen 330855
16.02.2007 10:07:37<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 10:07:38<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> Ende Parsen 331666
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> Sprachkontrolle
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 10:07:38->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 10:12:38<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:17:41<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:22:45<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:27:51<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:32:51<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:37:52<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:42:52<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 10:47:11->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (16.02.2007 10:47:11)
16.02.2007 10:47:11->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
16.02.2007 10:47:12BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
16.02.2007 10:47:13BLASCrafter für Nathrezim geladen
16.02.2007 10:47:14BLASCrafter für Proudmoore geladen
16.02.2007 10:47:15BLASCrafter für Un_Goro geladen
16.02.2007 10:47:16->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
16.02.2007 10:47:16->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
16.02.2007 11:01:22->> WoW als beendet erkannt
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 11:01:28->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 11:01:28WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 11:01:28WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 11:01:29<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:31<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:32<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:33<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:33<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:33<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:33->> Suche abgeschlossen
16.02.2007 11:01:33->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 8
16.02.2007 11:01:33->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:33->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:34->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 11:01:34->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 11:01:34->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 11:01:36<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:36<<- Laden von ({0FBB0DDC-EEBF-4030-9CBD-2FA5FC8864A0}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:37<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:37<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:37->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 11:01:38->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 11:01:38<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:38<<- Laden von ({67412EFC-D801-4FD4-BE1A-111305A867DF}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:40<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({67412EFC-D801-4FD4-BE1A-111305A867DF}.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:42FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={67412EFC-D801-4FD4-BE1A-111305A867DF}.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:42->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPWORKBEGIN
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPWORKS
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 579,49 KB/s )
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPWORKE
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPWORKEND
16.02.2007 11:01:43->> FTP: Transfer complete
16.02.2007 11:01:43FTPAFPUT
16.02.2007 11:01:43<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- Laden von ({AFB3A5E2-6F5E-475A-92D8-7F4974BD5B34}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:44->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- Laden von ({193D1E7B-3781-4339-943B-A3109CFE276B}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:44<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Laden von ({3D2B4A86-9D04-4926-ACE8-1CCBD57AD5B4}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Laden von ({476D7207-4B8B-4F5D-88B6-A536F1E21250}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Laden von ({3C00DDC3-6005-436B-B7D1-ADD2546D7441}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelles Profil: *
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\*\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- Laden von ({CDE75B14-5B31-4495-9751-BB205B86018D}.lua)
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 11:01:45<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 11:01:45->> Lade KnownID
16.02.2007 11:01:47->> entpacke KnownID
16.02.2007 11:01:48->> KnownID geladen
16.02.2007 11:01:49WDBConfig Start
16.02.2007 11:01:49WDBConfig geladen
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Start Wissensdatenbank
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Parse itemcache
16.02.2007 11:01:49<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Start Parsen 3582821
16.02.2007 11:01:49<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 11:01:49<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Ende Parsen 3583472
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Parse questcache
16.02.2007 11:01:49<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
16.02.2007 11:01:49->> Start Parsen 3583522
16.02.2007 11:01:49<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Ende Parsen 3583783
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Parse creaturecache
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Start Parsen 3583933
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Ende Parsen 3584043
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Parse gameobjectcache
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Start Parsen 3584073
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 11:01:50<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Ende Parsen 3584153
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> Sprachkontrolle
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
16.02.2007 11:01:50->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
16.02.2007 11:06:50<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 11:11:54<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 11:16:55<<- Lade RSS

Da sind mehrere Accounts aufgelistet. Ich versteht zwar nicht alles was hier aufgelistet wird, aber von den Accounts sind nur 3 Accounts von denen ich im Auftrag von Kollegen Chars hochlade.sdf


----------



## Regnor (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo und danke für deine Debug Datei

Du bekommst die Fehlermeldung das keine neuen Daten vorhanden sind. Dies liegt daran das der BLASCProfiler immer aktiviert sein muß. Um das zu prüfen starte bitte dein WoW. 
In dem Bildschirm wo du deinen Char auswählst hast du links unten einen Knopf um die AddOn Übersicht zu öffnen.
Schaue dort bitte nach ob der BLASCProfiler aktiv ist. Wenn nicht, dann aktiviere den BLASCProfiler bitte.

Gruß Regnorsdf


----------



## Womenfreak (16. Februar 2007)

nun es war aktiv, aber wundernswerterweise sind die Chars jetzt aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

(ist man ja gar nicht so gewohnt ausm wow-europe forum *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2007)

Freak schrieb:


> (ist man ja gar nicht so gewohnt ausm wow-europe forum *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL ???? *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onlymage (16. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Postet mal Eure Debug.txt .sdf



Hier meine Debug.txt

16.02.2007 16:12:51<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:12:51<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
16.02.2007 16:12:51<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> WoW Build Version: 6383
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> Programm gestartet
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> Timer:1000
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> Autoupdate: -1
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> Modus: 31
16.02.2007 16:12:51->> Gold: 0
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 16:12:51->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 16:12:51WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 16:12:51WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 16:17:52<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:22:52<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:27:53<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:32:53<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:37:54<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:42:55<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:47:55<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:52:59<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 16:57:59<<- Lade RSS
16.02.2007 17:01:38->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (16.02.2007 17:01:38)
16.02.2007 17:01:38->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
16.02.2007 17:01:39->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
16.02.2007 17:01:39->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> WoW als beendet erkannt
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 17:02:11->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 17:02:11WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 17:02:11WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 17:02:11<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
16.02.2007 17:02:11<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:11<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:11<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:11<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> Suche abgeschlossen
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXX
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:02:11->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- Laden von ({9D296F03-939E-46D0-8C81-EDC7E466F5D7}.lua)
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXX
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- Laden von ({9463E2A4-B7C0-414E-BDCA-5DED4334AEE9}.lua)
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 17:02:12<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:02:12->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:02:13->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:02:13->> Lade KnownID
16.02.2007 17:02:13->> entpacke KnownID
16.02.2007 17:02:13->> KnownID geladen
16.02.2007 17:02:13WDBConfig Start
16.02.2007 17:02:14WDBConfig geladen
16.02.2007 17:02:14->> Start Wissensdatenbank
16.02.2007 17:02:14->> Parse itemcache
16.02.2007 17:02:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
16.02.2007 17:02:14->> Start Parsen 7998734
16.02.2007 17:02:14<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- Typ2 hat 2 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Ende Parsen 8002281
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Parse questcache
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Start Parsen 8002296
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Ende Parsen 8002421
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Parse creaturecache
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Start Parsen 8002437
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 17:02:17<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Ende Parsen 8002687
16.02.2007 17:02:17->> Parse gameobjectcache
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> Start Parsen 8002703
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- ClientVersion: 6383
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> Ende Parsen 8002953
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> Sprachkontrolle
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- Upload als :{9FC5913A-7A61-4BFA-A049-FDA24D3A2448}.dat
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
16.02.2007 17:02:18FTPWORKBEGIN
16.02.2007 17:02:18FTPWORKS
16.02.2007 17:02:18FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
16.02.2007 17:02:18FTPWORKE
16.02.2007 17:02:18FTPWORKEND
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Transfer complete
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> Tempfile gelöscht
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
16.02.2007 17:02:18<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
16.02.2007 17:02:18->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:02:19->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:04:49->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (16.02.2007 17:04:49)
16.02.2007 17:04:49->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
16.02.2007 17:04:49->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
16.02.2007 17:04:49->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
16.02.2007 17:23:40->> WoW als beendet erkannt
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
16.02.2007 17:23:40->>FTP_Anonym: 1
16.02.2007 17:23:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
16.02.2007 17:23:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Suche abgeschlossen
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXX
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Laden von ({7C8F66D3-174C-4EA6-A526-FC826404B5A1}.lua)
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXX
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- Laden von ({44CFC52A-7243-4370-9BAD-94E56C7E9614}.lua)
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
16.02.2007 17:23:41<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:23:41->> FTP: Disconnected.
16.02.2007 17:23:42->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
16.02.2007 17:23:42->> FTP: Connected.
16.02.2007 17:23:42->> FTP: Connection established
16.02.2007 17:23:42->> Lade KnownID
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> entpacke KnownID
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> KnownID geladen
16.02.2007 17:23:43WDBConfig Start
16.02.2007 17:23:43WDBConfig geladen
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Start Wissensdatenbank
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Parse itemcache
16.02.2007 17:23:43<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Start Parsen 9287968
16.02.2007 17:23:43<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 17:23:43<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Ende Parsen 9288562
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Parse questcache
16.02.2007 17:23:43<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
16.02.2007 17:23:43->> Start Parsen 9288609
16.02.2007 17:23:43<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Ende Parsen 9288734
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Parse creaturecache
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Start Parsen 9288765
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Ende Parsen 9288828
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Parse gameobjectcache
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Start Parsen 9288859
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- ClientVersion: 6403
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Ende Parsen 9288921
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> Sprachkontrolle
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
16.02.2007 17:23:44<<- Upload als :{C651FB22-2C3C-4426-98BE-883612956245}.dat
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> FTP: Disconnecting.
16.02.2007 17:23:44->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hier meine Debug.txt
> 
> 16.02.2007 16:12:51<<- Lade RSS
> 16.02.2007 16:12:51<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
> ...


Bei Dir ist das gleiche wie Regnor schon erklärt hat.



Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deine Debug Datei
> 
> Du bekommst die Fehlermeldung das keine neuen Daten vorhanden sind. Dies liegt daran das der BLASCProfiler immer aktiviert sein muß. Um das zu prüfen starte bitte dein WoW.
> In dem Bildschirm wo du deinen Char auswählst hast du links unten einen Knopf um die AddOn Übersicht zu öffnen.
> ...


----------



## Onlymage (16. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist das gleiche wie Regnor schon erklärt hat.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Boah - wie PEINLICH -
Der Haken war beim Patch deaktiviert worden....
Das erinnert mich an die Frau, bei der die Batterie der Fernbedienung vom Auto leer war und die den Wagen nicht aufbekam....hat dann den ADAC gerufen und der hat den Schlüssel dann ins Türschloß geschickt....


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2007)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verstehst jetzt warum wir nach jedem mist fragen ?
Das hat nix damit zu tun,
das wir denken das Ihr blöd seit . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fidek (18. Februar 2007)

ich bin jetzt schon lvl64 und seit lvl45 hat sich hier bei blasc auch nix getan obwohl ich nach jedem ausloggen manuell den profiler die daten an blasc übertrage. seit wochen besteht bei mir das problem das mein profil nicht mehr aktualisiert wird. ich hoffe das sich da bals was ändern wird. 

mfg fidek


----------



## daLord (18. Februar 2007)

Also wenn sich da so lange nichts getan hat, hört sich das so an als ob da mal ein update fällig wär. Oder die  beiden addosn "BLASCProfiler" und "BLASCrafter" könnnten daktiviert sien.


----------



## Roran (18. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Also wenn sich da so lange nichts getan hat, hört sich das so an als ob da mal ein update fällig wär. Oder die  beiden addosn "BLASCProfiler" und "BLASCrafter" könnnten daktiviert sien.


Sehe ich auch so,
Poste mal Deine Debug.txt,
diese findest Du im Ordner " World of Warcraft\BLASC "


----------



## Mondenkynd (19. Februar 2007)

Also meine Visitenkarte hat sich sogar zurückgesetzt vor 2-3 Tagen war mein Char. aktuell und nun ist er wieder auf 45??? Was soll das?? Irgendwas kann doch bei euch nicht stimmen oder?


----------



## Roran (19. Februar 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Also meine Visitenkarte hat sich sogar zurückgesetzt vor 2-3 Tagen war mein Char. aktuell und nun ist er wieder auf 45??? Was soll das?? Irgendwas kann doch bei euch nicht stimmen oder?


Also auf den beiden Visitenkarten hier in Deiner Sig ist der Zwerg LvL 54 und der Draenei LvL 24


----------



## cM2003 (20. Februar 2007)

Bei mir hat er nun ausnahmsweise mal was übertragen. Allerdings sehr unvollständig. So fehlen alle Angaben zu Rüstung, Waffen und Berufen. Lediglich mein Bankfach wurde übertragen.

Bin mir allerdings sehr sicher dass ich komplett alles angekreuzt hatte für meinen Char.

Kann mir einer evtl. helfen?

http://www.buffed.de/?c=2039320&tab=1

Das ist mein Char, wie man sieht sieht man wenig ^^

Gruß,
cM

-edit-
Ich glaube beim Bankfach habe ich sogar den Haken rausgenommen oO
Muss nachher zu Hause nochmal gucken.

-edit2-
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Anira (20. Februar 2007)

ok hat sich erledigt es geht wieder alles


----------

